# Which Carry Pistol would you pick?



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I am thinking on which gun I should start to save up for took the CCW class a month or so ago. .


Sig P239
Smith & Wesson M&P Sheild 9mm
.. Wait for XDs 9mm Model
Other

I wan't something easy to conceal, and reliable especially with Hollow Points! 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Standard Answer #1:
Find a range where they will rent time on several different pistols, and try as many as you can afford to rent.
Choose the one which seems to best suit your hands.
Don't worry about accuracy: All modern pistols will be inherently accurate enough for your purposes.

Standard Answer #2:
Small, easily-concealed pistols are very difficult to shoot accurately, effectively, and well.
You will be best served by choosing a larger pistol than you think you need, because it will be easier to shoot and to control.
You will be surprised at how easy it will be, to conceal a large, easy to control pistol.


----------



## lamrith (Apr 23, 2012)

Shield, but I am biased and have drank and enjoyed the M&P coolaid and own a M&P9fs. I was finally able to hold a plastic sales model of the Shield last week and it was everything I expected. The M&P line have really good ergonomics to them, they (for many) are just the most comfortable to hold and fire pistols around.

I do not personally care for the feel of the XD's and have not held a P239 though the FS sigs I held and shot were very nice.

Steve nails it on the head though, you need to shoot them if at all possible. "Everyone" loves glocks, I personally will probably never own one after shooting one a couple years back, I just did not like the way it shot for me.

I also conceal carry my 9fs. I am 6'4" 220lbs (mostly around my beltline) key will be reasonable conceal garment..


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Try to shoot what you can first,as said.

I'm not big on the 9,the only thing I have left is a Beretta 92.I used to have a Smith 915 (generic 5900) that was a nice carry piece,if you see one around try it,it's got a nice balance for it's size and has 15 rounds.

I'm not a big plastic fan either but the M&P seems like a very nice one,one day I may get to try one.The XD's seem cheap to me and feel odd,and you just about couldn't give me a Glock.If I were to get another 9 I would consider the M&P but probably just go to HK.Theyare the originators of plastic hanguns and have had the time to perfect them.Yeah they're expensive,but so is a Benelli compared to a Mossberg.You have to try an HK first though,some don't like them genuinely above the normal wives tales.

Good luck in your search,it's kind of fun searching for the next addition to the collection.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

trevorlay said:


> I am thinking on which gun I should start to save up for took the CCW class a month or so ago.
> Sig P239
> Smith & Wesson M&P Sheild 9mm
> .. Wait for XDs 9mm Model
> ...


Hi Trevorlay. All of your choices are fine. Before you buy anything, go to youtube and do a search on any weapon you're interested in. There are a ton of really excellent gun review videos on youtube. I can't imagine how many hundreds of hours I've spent watching their gun videos. I warn you, it can get addictive. Then find a range where you can rent the gun/s you're interested in. The process is FUN ! ! !

Don <><


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've tried tons of subcompacts over the years (owned many too). Shield is hands down my favorite. I am more accurate with it (a smaller gun, go figure) than some of the larger double stack subcompacts..


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I should mention I have a full size m&p 9mm, and Have done extensive research on each of the 3 guns listed, but have no shooting time with them as one is not out yet, the shield they never rent out cause they sell to fast and have not seen the sig for rent in my area.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

With the additional info just added I would say the sheild would make the most sense. I personally would get the Sig but I like that gun alot and am not used to a platform like you are with the M&P.

Good luck getting another gun is a great thing!!!

RCG


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Try a CZ P-01. I own an FNH FNX-9. I can't CC here but I'd carry it if I could.


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

GLOCK 26. Almost as small as a Shield and more ammo!


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I prefer the safety on the Shield for a carry gun, as well as the XDs But a glock is something to look at, thanks!


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

I chose the SIG out of those mentioned as I have one and can't complain, you may also want to consider the Ruger SR9c I have one of those too and it's my everyday carry, good reliable well made little pistol, I think the Ruger is every bit as good as the fabled glock, with a thinner grip and slide profile, and not as boxie or as clunky as the glock or XD with a 10 round compact magazine or a 17 round full size with grip adaptor. O and did I mention the Ruger is around a $100 - $150 dollars cheaper than either the glock or XD. and has a safety just like the shield does, I prefer the safety too. Ok glockofiles pile on! :numbchuck::watching:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I am patiently waiting for the XDs to arrive in my area. It will be my third XD, and I trust Springfield to be the one that got it right on subcompact .45's. All that I've fired have a too-short trigger reach, which can cause the trigger guard to chew up your finger on recoil, so I'm counting on the extra grip insert to cure that problem for me.

Heed SteveM1911A1's advice - it takes a good bit of quality practice to shoot a small handgun well. Your tendency will be to blame the gun if you don't shoot it well, but it almost never is a faulty gun. A .45 sub-compact can be managed just fine, but it requires a very good combat-style grip to do it, in my experience. 

Since you already like the M&P, chances are you would be happy with the Shield.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

What Steve M1911A1 best advice you can get. You have to find a pistol that fits you for best results. That said my compact of choice for IWB carry is a Springfield micro compact 1911 or if being carried in a pocket a S&W 642 or Kel Tec P-11.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess it depends HOW you plan on carrying.....I chose other, because I carry a Bodyguard....not the easiest to shoot, but if I have to use it over 15 yds., I will use my feet also. I also practice with it......not a hiccup yet.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have to ad, I front pocket carry..........


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Listen to Steve 1911A1. I front pocket carry a Ruger SR40C, but that doesn't mean you should. You need to get something you can shoot reasonably well. If you can't rent one, spend a few evenings at an indoor range and get to know some of the shooters. They're usually a friendly bunch and glad to help. Ask if you could take a few shots with their gun if it's one you think you'd like. Pay them a little something for using their ammo. If you want something super easy to conceal check out the Ruger LC9 or the Ruger LCR. But make sure you can shoot them reasonable well first. You'll get even better with practice. But if you can't shoot either one reasonable well, keep looking. By reasonable well, I mean keeping all your shots on a pie plate at 15 feet (slow fire).

Don <><


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Frequent question... my canned reply...

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike.

*Get some basic training FIRST.* At this point you need fundamentals, not run and gun, or force on force. Reputable instructors will provide a host of handguns and holsters for you to experience in class. That will give you some idea of where you're preferences might lead you in handgun selection. Then.....

Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. *With proper fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber.* Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion... again....get some training......proper shooting techinques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right. Most gun shops have a box of used holsters that you can experiment with after you've chosen what gun works best for you. There are many options for concealed/open carry.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority
will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. *Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.*

If you're buying a handgun for home protection, and you choose to NOT have it on your person, you should consider where in your home you might be if someone kicks the door in. I don't see a person in a position to be able to ask an intruder to "hang on a sec, while I get my gun"

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil...I've known more than a few gents who didn't care for the recoil of what's often called a "ladies gun"... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I currently own and carry a Sig P 239 but voted for the shield as it fits your requirements better, my Sig is like an ugly stepchild and it is so damn accurate and dependable I cannot seem to part with it.......JJ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would have to go with one of the Ruger products for ease of carry, like the LCR or LC9.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

depends on if you want striker fired or an exposed hammer (like 1911's)


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

trevorlay said:


> I should mention I have a full size m&p 9mm, and Have done extensive research on each of the 3 guns listed, but have no shooting time with them as one is not out yet, the shield they never rent out cause they sell to fast and have not seen the sig for rent in my area.


Trevorlay

S&W improved the trigger in the M&P Shield and eventually the improved trigger will make its way into the M&P line.

The Shield does not have a removable back strap. S&W made the permanent back strap on the Shield a medium size.

I changed out the stock Shield 3 dot for XS Big Dot night sights because the rear stock sight would catch on my pocket when I tried to draw quickly from my pocket.

The Glock 26 which holds more rounds is 1/4 inch thicker making pocket conceal in my dress slacks a no go.

The Shield has been flawless with cheap ammo which is impressive considering my Kahr CM9 and Beretta Nano both failed with cheap ammo about 2% of the time.

Russ


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

of those listed, i would go Shield. I like the M&P platform and have had up to 3 at a given time. I am currently down to one, but should soon be adding 1-2 more (again)
However, i almost voted other. Which? Glock 36. I have until very recently really not felt right with a glock, but the RTF 2 versions fit good, so i got a slimeline 45 and love it. Accurate, slim, lighter than my Paraordnance (same size). I did not vote other in the poll though as this would expand on caliber for you, and that is always a pain.
Good luck with whichever you choose.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

trevorlay said:


> I am thinking on which gun I should start to save up for took the CCW class a month or so ago. .
> 
> 
> Sig P239
> ...


Trevorlay

If you want something easy to conceal (assuming pocket) none of the weapons would be my first choice.

I own and pocket conceal a Shield 9 mm and it doesn't conceal like a River LCP but I can shoot my Shield more accurately than the Ruger LCP.

You need to find that balance between concealment and ease of shooting.

For me after owning a Kahr CM9 which is a better pocket gun over my Shield I elected to go a little bigger and heavier because I wanted reliability and accuracy which the Shield provides.

Russ
D


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Standard Answer #1:
> Find a range where they will rent time on several different pistols, and try as many as you can afford to rent.
> Choose the one which seems to best suit your hands.
> Don't worry about accuracy: All modern pistols will be inherently accurate enough for your purposes.
> ...


I have to go with Steve on this one. I did however chose the XDs 9mm option because of a couple reasons but one being that I feel very comfortable with other XD models and thats what works. Also if you can be accurate with what you are shooting. But you wont be accurate if its not comfortable for you in my opinion


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am old school I guess and since it continues to work well for me I carry the S&W 3913 9mm for conceal purposes.
Many FBI agents carry them too.


----------



## sigpro2022 (Feb 4, 2012)

Glock 26. Never liked Glocks before, friend insisted I try his. Amazing, I can hit with it as well as my other full size handguns. Still like the trigger pull on my XD9. Sig Sauer SP2022 still my favorite.


----------



## Doublea17 (Apr 10, 2013)

I voted the shield it is out and seems to get great reviews plus I own the 40 shield and really like it.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I voted "Other"; I carry either a Keltec P32 or a Kahr CM9. Both afford me an ultra-concealable package with power levels I'm comfortable with, as I can shoot both of them fast and accurately.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If you haven't chosen yet. 

From your list I'd go shield.

Other, what about an M&P9c? I have the Ruger SR9c and LC9 with no complaints the trigger on the shield is most likely better than the LC9.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thread is a little dated. Closed


----------

